
Don't Go to College This Fall - mike1013
https://www.perell.com/blog/dont-go-to-college-this-fall
======
ryeights
Hmm. The idea is tempting, but I'm wary of the notion that most students
(especially underclassmen) could make efficient use of their time trying to
create a whole business from scratch in 6 months. Is this a reasonable
assumption? There is a limit on the number of open problems that can be
addressed with whizbang junior CS projects, no? Especially if you're aiming
for said projects to be educational in nature.

Additionally, might a 6 month break from schooling result in a more severe
version of summer learning loss[1], disadvantaging these students when they do
eventually re-enroll?

On the other hand, paying full tuition for even a partially online semester is
definitely not an attractive prospect, not to mention the opportunities one
might miss out on by having one less "full" semester. Tough choice.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_learning_loss](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_learning_loss)

~~~
EricE
Meh - “higher education” is even more of a joke at teaching useful skills
these days then when I went in the early 90’s. For the vast majority of people
paid internship programs that emphasize real life experience along with
education would be fare more meaningful - we need more approaches like
[https://discoverpraxis.com/](https://discoverpraxis.com/) A more formalized
approach to what this article is proposing.

